# Mastering.com, Musician on a Mission, or Blake La Grange



## JamelaBanderson (Nov 13, 2021)

Anyone have experience with this service?

This guy is in all the ads breaking up Youtube mastering videos. One day, I clicked on it and watched the sales pitch because mastering is the one task about which I'm most insecure. He seems to potentially be a great business coach. 

The second video still doesn't say how much the program costs, length of time to complete, or time demands, but it does outline more of what you learn. In it, it sounds like a LOT of practice under his and his team's coaching, but I also kind of wonder if it's also an audition to work for him, or maybe free labour. 

The emails are signed both from mastering.com and "musician on a mission."

Thoughts before I look into it further?


----------



## Getsumen (Nov 13, 2021)

JamelaBanderson said:


> Anyone have experience with this service?
> 
> This guy is in all the ads breaking up Youtube mastering videos. One day, I clicked on it and watched the sales pitch because mastering is the one task about which I'm most insecure. He seems to potentially be a great business coach.
> 
> ...


IMO I find it distasteful / slightly suspicious when there's no clear pricing info and what content you get. The fact that you need to attend a 45-minute call to even get that info is concerning to me. (Heck you need to give them your email to even access the site. What's up with that?)

My assumption is that this course is extremely expensive which is why they won't flat out give you the pricing and additional info. I'd suggest just emailing them first asking for this additional info (Pricing, hours of content, what % is 1 on 1 (as they advertise), etc.). If they're just gonna deflect and make you go do their 45-minute call where you may or may not get that info, I'd be a little concerned and consider looking elsewhere.

Maybe some people on this forum have done this service before, but I do share your concerns with the lack of info and transparency they have.


----------

